# Smoking/painting



## Guest (Jun 5, 2002)

I've seen several mentions of people painting and smoking their taillights. What kind of paint does one use on taillights and how does one smoke taillights?

On the subject of paint, what kinds of paint are good for either touching up my white 96 sentra GXE or painting new parts if I get them (grill, bumper, etc.)? Should I use spray paint, are there certain types of spray paint that are best.....I really have no clue on the subject of painting cars.


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2002)

yes, i have used that kind of paint you're talking about. i'll get back to you soon to tell you what paint i used. i case you're wondering i painted my taillights all red for a nice uniform look.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

well Ive done sum minor paint jobs like the grill and trunk panel...I used Krylon High Gloss spray paint for both---Syndicatebro gave me the advise that Krylon held up the best.

Im going to be doing my tails all red and matching my side moldings to the car on Sat.....Im going to stick with Krylon again for both.

Just make sure u

1. do any painting in a closed area and tape off your car as much as possible 

2. use a good paint (its worth the extra dollar or two)

3. Clear coat everything to halp maintain the paint and gloss

I had a question: When doing my tails should it be a transparent paint--is their such a thing???


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

If you talking about painting your actually tail lights all red, use Testors candy apple paint. You can get that @ Walmart near the toy section near the models. I think its like $4/$5. Works pretty good.. KEEP THIS IN MIND.. If you do use it, use is right.. do not spray back and forth alot because you will get a shit load of runs and then you have to start over.. Have fun.


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2002)

I did mine and It came out great I used paint used to stain glass like u see at churches and stuff so pick up one of those and a clear coat and I got pics how they came out PM me if you want to see them


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Yeah thats the name I had read about b4--Testors....but does it have to be transparent or not


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
Candy paints in general are translucent. Stick with a candy or pearl color. (I'm a hobbyist and paint plastic alot). The pearls are nice because they add an opal sheen whereas the candys add a plain sheen. Of course some metallics you can add as well since by default they need a silver or white base coat and are naturally less thick to use the base to get the 'metallic' part. But on a clear lens it may have an interesting effect. 
However, to play it safe, the least opaque of the tints is a candy colored paint.

Seth


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

well THANKS for all the technical advice seth...lol

Im gonna go with the candy apple ....MAYBE ill be able to post sum pics 2....

BTW seth like I said b4 I plan on painting my side moldings do u have any advice on this---since u seem to know wut u talking about


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

if you want the smoke altezza why not just buy them. Why go through all that hassle and smoking them yourself ?


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey,
I think people want to smoke their euro lights since the 'smoked' ones aren't really that dark.
You said that you want to paint your side mouldings. Well it depends what color. The side mouldings are dark, so you have to add a base coat (usually a primer) so that the black color doesn't seep through. Also the part I believe is plastic or rubber or a combo. You need a primer so the paint can stick properly. But it all depends on the type of paint being used. (Touchup paint, as opposed to hobby paint).
Obviously first you clean the part. Then if it is on the car mask like nutz. For factory looking colors grey is the primer/base of choice. For a lighter tint use white. 
I assume you just want to paint the trim the color of the car. So then use the grey primer, the color matched paint, then clear coat (all auto paint, not hobby paint). How many coats of each? Well, search around (like in the mirror painting writeup) and see what people say.

Seth


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

http://209.87.151.155/detail.asp?PRODUCT_ID=VA-3400

you can get some online at that store. use candy apple red if you want to spray the turn signals. and if you do, make sure you go over the existing red brake lights too so they wont be different color red.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i dont know what kind of smoke altezza you guyz are lookin at but the ones i posted below seem dark enough to me . i mean how dark do you guyz want them?


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

aight first 

Liu: I dont want to smoke my tails--I want them to be one solid red instead of the yellow/red... but anyway just 4 d record those smoke alteezas arent dark enough 4 my tastes--I dont want any chrome showing if I do the ALteeza style but You'll all c wut I do wit that soon enough

Azn;: Thanks for the help but Ill just get the paint around here sumwhere

seth: I didnt know I had to primer it first--wut Im doing is painting the molding white to match the car-- so Ill have to prime-paint-clear coat....right


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey,
Right, even though you have a white car, well I'll save a thread and just post this link, the procedure is the same:

http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/november99/sentra.shtml

Seth


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

> Liu: I dont want to smoke my tails--I want them to be one solid red instead of the yellow/red... but anyway just 4 d record those smoke alteezas arent dark enough 4 my tastes--I dont want any chrome showing if I do the ALteeza style but You'll all c wut I do wit that soon enough


i mean you can start off wit this and add more dark paint? im suprised it not as dark for your taste. oh wellz.. everyone has their own tastes.


----------



## addictednissan (May 7, 2002)

LIUSPEED said:


> *i dont know what kind of smoke altezza you guyz are lookin at but the ones i posted below seem dark enough to me . i mean how dark do you guyz want them?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i have these on my car already as most people know they are not smoked they are gunmetal. and i would like to make them a little darker . the gumetals as still a little bit of a shine to it and i want to darken them so the mach my cars color a little more


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

oic.... they look smoke.. oh wellz..


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

you should check my site, mine are all red/clear and smoked.


----------



## SXSENIS (Jun 9, 2002)

*smoking lights*

SUMMITRACING sells this stuff called nightshade...its tint in a can
I did my side markers and tail lights after a jealous bi*** stole my left rear black out cover"how f***in getto is that,sorry but it pisses me off every time I think about it"...anyway it take a couple light coats and its smoked or 6 or 7 and its black..do it in the sun with light coats every 15 mins. or so ,so it wont run...
i think it was 6.99 a can....its also light transpartent so the color comes though bright not dull...when you use your brakes you want the person behind you to see the light so you dont get hit or so the cops wont pull you for a moving violation!!!"60 bucks and 2 points"


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=13691&highlight=smoked+tails
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=11184&highlight=smoked+tails
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=24972&highlight=smoked+tails
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=25809
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=26334&highlight=tails

Seth


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

Heres my thread on making ambers if anyones interested:

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=27822


----------

